# Any Interest in professional gluten free malt malted in NZ



## whatwheat (6/3/15)

I know of a small company based in NZ looking at professionally malting gluten free grains, with amounts being enough to supply the homebrew community and a few selected breweries who are looking at developing a gluten-free beer or who are looking to have access to a unique brewing adjunct. I am writing this more to build a bit of interest and to see who is interested in this company developing in New Zealand and to help spread the word of what would be a great asset to the NZ brewing community. If you have any questions or are interested in knowing more shoot me a message,
Cheers!


----------



## JDW81 (6/3/15)

What kind of grains are they malting, and how do they ensure they are gluten free? Do they come with a GF guarantee?

JD


----------



## klangers (9/3/15)

Keen to be kept informed.

What range of products are on the horizon?


----------



## Mikeyr (9/3/15)

Yep me too, having malted my own buckwheat, too hard !!


----------



## Snow (9/3/15)

I am interested. I have a number of gluten intolerant friends who I would love to brew for.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jimmy_jangles (9/3/15)

i'm the same! would be interested in what options are available


----------



## Mardoo (9/3/15)

I'd love to see what they are thinking of malting. I'm interested in hearing more.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/3/15)

Me seven!


----------



## Tahoose (10/3/15)

Add to the list..


----------



## spaced (13/3/15)

Interested


----------



## D3rm (7/4/15)

Very keen to see how this unfolds


----------



## vykuza (7/4/15)

As an FYI, Voyager malt from NSW are malting sorghum for our gluten intolerant bretheren (and sisteren... what is the term there?).


----------



## NewtownClown (10/4/15)

Nick R said:


> and sisteren... what is the term there?


Close... it is _sistren_


----------



## Leen (16/5/15)

Me too, I am keen.


----------



## Moad (16/5/15)

Keen, have some gluten intolerant mates who I'd love to help out


----------



## WhiteLomu (24/5/15)

And me.


----------



## klangers (15/7/15)

Any progress on this?


----------



## roblivo (15/7/15)

I would be interested in this also


----------



## tumi2 (29/7/15)

Interested

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AJS2154 (29/7/15)

I would be very interested too. Good luck to them in this venture. GF is becoming very important. So many gluten intolerant people walking around, they just dont know it yet.

I have tried a couple of GF beers. Not too bad!


----------

